# Neck Exploration



## AthensCoder (Nov 3, 2009)

What would the correct code be for a neck exploration?  The surgeon is dissecting the neck, so that another surgeon can conduct a cervical diskectomy.

OP report reads:

The right thyroid was diseccted free from the strap muscles.  This was carried posteriorly.  Recurrent laryngeal nerve was identified and preserved.  With tedious dissection, the midlle thyroid vein was divided using Harmonic scissors.  Small branches of the superior pole vessels were divided using Harmonic scissors as well.  The operating filed was then turned over to Dr. XXXX.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 3, 2009)

*Co-surgeon*

When a general surgeon opens the field for an orthopedic or neurosurgeon to perform the spinal surgery (anterior approach), BOTH surgeons code the spinal surgery with a -62 modifier.

You will have to coordinate with the surgeon performing the diskectomy to find out what code s/he is using and ensure that s/he uses the -62 modifier as well.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

